# I literally have no friends.



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

[Edit: I'm basically going to leave this site and I don't want anything I wrote on my posts to be visible.]


----------



## Alexander0 (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome, many ppl here can probably relate to the thing about friends forgetting that you exist and such, but it might be time to look for better friends then (yeah i know its hard) :/


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

I always suggest clubs and hobby groups cause my dnd group really helped, even though I was painfully shy when I first joined. It seems to be the easiest way for someone with sa to meet and socialise with peeps.

Also net friends, never underestimate the value of good net friends


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

[Edit: I'm basically going to leave this site and I don't want anything I wrote on my posts to be visible.]


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

norwegianskies said:


> I agree with you, but I live in a small town and there aren't any clubs or groups, unfortunately.
> 
> I do have 2 close online friends but at the end of the day I'll still feel lonely because there's never anyone physically _there_.


You pretty much just summed up my problem. No groups, no nothing. Most of my school friends left this place and I would have if I could. I can't, I'm stuck for now. I feel your pain


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

[Edit: I'm basically going to leave this site and I don't want anything I wrote on my posts to be visible.]


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Googled around, hope this helps

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/10-tried-true-tips-how-to-make-new-friends-in-a-new-city-187285

http://friendship.about.com/od/Difficulty_Making_Friends/fl/Making-Friends-in-a-Small-Town.htm

http://lifehacker.com/the-best-places-to-meet-new-people-1512814587


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

http://tweakyourbiz.com/marketing/2012/08/10/avoiding-the-wall-of-text-when-creating-content/


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> Googled around, hope this helps
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/10-tried-true-tips-how-to-make-new-friends-in-a-new-city-187285
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to look for these! I will definitely try some of the things in these links. Actually one of them reminded me that I've been wanting to go to the theater for a while now but I've never wanted to do it alone. Might give it a try though, maybe I'll catch another loner there :b Anyway, thank you!


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> http://tweakyourbiz.com/marketing/2012/08/10/avoiding-the-wall-of-text-when-creating-content/


Oh, I am so sorry that I didn't think about making my thread appealing for other people when I just really wanted to vent. No one is forcing you to read it.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

norwegianskies said:


> Oh, I am so sorry that I didn't think about making my thread appealing for other people.


Np


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

"I literally have no friends"

"I have two close friends"

*leaves thread*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I know what this feels like. There are people that I associate with but the friend count is zero. It can be tough sometimes. I've been advised to try work, church, clubs, volunteering... stuff like that.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

When I hear the advice about bands, clubs, sports, volunteer, night class, I cringe. I have tried them all. For me, I am an associate, NOT A FRIEND. In any group there are friends and then there are rest who are there but are not really friends. That is, there is no "let's hang out." Friends do not need a class or sport or a social activity to enjoy the social experience.


----------



## Zalinsky (Jul 18, 2014)

My best friend is my girlfriend. And that's it. I can totally relate.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

Age has a lot to do with it as well. As we age, friendships become almost impossible. They say once you hit 30, most people have all the friends they will ever need--about 20 (in some studies).


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

.....................................................


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

shorefog said:


> I know what this feels like. There are people that I associate with but the friend count is zero. It can be tough sometimes. I've been advised to try work, church, clubs, volunteering... stuff like that.


That's the stock in trade answer Shore. It's pretty much the only thing most people can figure out what someone else could do to improve things. I can't come up with anything better either. If I could I wouldn't be in this mess, would you?  If you can even find that stuff to do you're better off than I am. In this area there aren't even those options! Except church and it's filled with people 30 years older than me because I've been there. Ugh.


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

[Edit: I'm basically going to leave this site and I don't want anything I wrote on my posts to be visible.]


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

[Edit: I'm basically going to leave this site and I don't want anything I wrote on my posts to be visible.]


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

norwegianskies said:


> There are clubs in my university, yes, but none of them interest me that much.
> 
> That reminded me that there was at least one time where I met someone with whom I actually clicked, but it was one of those situations where you only talk to that person on that time and that's it. I didn't know how to tell this person I would like to keep in touch with them, so I stayed quiet and went on with my life. I think this is pretty much what always happens because I'm always scared of saying that I'd like to keep in touch/don't know how to say it without sounding creepy (or without my mind making me think it would sound creepy).
> 
> Thank you!


Actually, it's not creepy at all. Just say, "hey, let's keep in touch..do you have an email or number, I'll put it in my phone."

Trust me, they won't think your creepy!


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> Actually, it's not creepy at all. Just say, "hey, let's keep in touch..do you have an email or number, I'll put it in my phone."
> 
> Trust me, they won't think your creepy!


The silly thing here is that I agree with you but if I faced that situation any time soon my mind would probably freeze. Sometimes I get really tired of this "always seeing people as monsters" thing *sigh* :blank


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

norwegianskies said:


> The silly thing here is that I agree with you but if I faced that situation any time soon my mind would probably freeze. Sometimes I get really tired of this "always seeing people as monsters" thing *sigh* :blank


Ugh! I know how you feel! But, once you do it a couple of times, you'll break that "monster" barrier. It's just the first time doing it, is always the hardest!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> That's the stock in trade answer Shore. It's pretty much the only thing most people can figure out what someone else could do to improve things. I can't come up with anything better either. If I could I wouldn't be in this mess, would you?  If you can even find that stuff to do you're better off than I am. In this area there aren't even those options! Except church and it's filled with people 30 years older than me because I've been there. Ugh.


I absolutely agree. The stock trade answer is just that. Sadly, it hasn't worked and I'm in the same position I've been in. All I can do is keep seeking advice, seeing if I can use it, and go from there. My confidence level is LOW but, at this point, what do I have to lose? My friend count is already zero. It can't go negative... hopefully, anyway.


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> Ugh! I know how you feel! But, once you do it a couple of times, you'll break that "monster" barrier. It's just the first time doing it, is always the hardest!


I think that all the "couple of times" are hard until it reaches a somewhat comfortable point. I don't face that situation that often anyway...


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

keithjm said:


> Age has a lot to do with it as well. As we age, friendships become almost impossible. They say once you hit 30, most people have all the friends they will ever need--about *20* (in some studies).


I'd be happy with just one.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mr Reese said:


> I'd be happy with just one.


Agreed. I did a solid job of pushing everyone away several years ago. In hindsight, undoing friendships is much easier than redoing them. Had I known...


----------

